# Newbie ?



## turkdavid (Nov 29, 2004)

I just got a 1980 280zx. "freebe" Now I am debating if I should autocross it or strip it to drag. What do u guys think this car is most capable of. Now as far as how much money am I willing to put into this car lets limit it to 10K. What engine swaps or mods can I preform to this car to get the best out of it. Also does anyone know any good tech sites about this car so I can do my research a little better.

Thanks
The Newbie


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

With 10k I would go with the L28ET. Other engine swaps are going to cost to much, but the L28ET will be pretty cheap. Now I would auto-x the car, but the chasis is weak. You could with 10k build a pretty quick 280Z that handles good. You could probably do both auto-x and drag racing. The decision ultimately is up to you though.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah if you set it up right you can do both. Strip out what ever you can. Get some good rubber and suspension, swap in the L28ET and give it a bit more boost and you'll have one bad ass car.


----------



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

check out www.hybridz.org they should be able to help you with any questions you have to do with the L28et swap. 

With 10k to spend, get your suspension sorted and then try to get a good useable torque and get yourself into auto-x.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

nissan_280zx said:


> try to get a good useable torque and get yourself into auto-x.



What is a "good useable torque"?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> What is a "good useable torque"?


Alot of torque across the entire rpm band. Which also means alot of useable hp at top end.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

You know.............you can simply add like 15 hp just by changing your air in the tires. The updated air from the current atmosphere is much more advanced for that car vs. what it came with


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> You know.............you can simply add like 15 hp just by changing your air in the tires. The updated air from the current atmosphere is much more advanced for that car vs. what it came with


 The air in all my tires is at least 2 years old. Is it advanced enough or should I change it. Plus, I have the original air canister used to fill the spare tire. This air is 18 years old, should I trade it for newer stuff?


----------



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

SKD_Tech said:


> What is a "good useable torque"?


Sorry, i meant to say "a good useable torque range", one that your revs would constantly be in for auto-x. so in other words, not a peaky power output. Anyone can build a high HP motor, but it takes skill to build a good tough motor that can still be driven on the street


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

nissan_280zx said:


> Sorry, i meant to say "a good useable torque range", one that your revs would constantly be in for auto-x. so in other words, not a peaky power output. Anyone can build a high HP motor, but it takes skill to build a good tough motor that can still be driven on the street


 I find cars that make power up to 7000-7500 rpm to be most useful in the autocross. Generally don't get much past 2nd gear there, so a high useable rev range is good. Unless you like to shift a lot, but I don't.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I feel that changing the air in your tires once every two oil changes works good...........I wonder if you can still get vintage air from 1987 so everything on the car would be original?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> I feel that changing the air in your tires once every two oil changes works good...........I wonder if you can still get vintage air from 1987 so everything on the car would be original?


yeah you could. Just go to the station and put more air in the tires the same air is vintage air from 87. Enjoy


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Hell I bought drank some 4.7 billion year old fresh water today. No such thing as fresh air or anything of the sorts. Now get back on topic YEA I'M A NAZI!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Hell I bought drank some 4.7 billion year old fresh water today. No such thing as fresh air or anything of the sorts. Now get back on topic YEA I'M A NAZI!


 There's only room enough for one post nazi in this town, and sorry buddy, that's me.........


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah moderating these 4 to 5 regular users has to be a problem. MAJOR PROPS! I back down.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey you guys are off topic........LOL

read the section rules!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Yeah moderating these 4 to 5 regular users has to be a problem. MAJOR PROPS! I back down.


When those 4-5 regular users are you guys, yes.......


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

We are not a problem.........the 240 and 280 guys are the problem dude!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> We are not a problem.........the 240 and 280 guys are the problem dude!


What'd you do, buy a 280 when I wasn't looking?  
_WHAT_ 240 and 280 guys...........


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

The ones that have been popping up lately. It's nice to know the old Zs are still around running. There is one down the street that runs that I'm trying to buy. Bad thing is I don't know crap about them (mechanically wise)


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> The ones that have been popping up lately. It's nice to know the old Zs are still around running. There is one down the street that runs that I'm trying to buy. Bad thing is I don't know crap about them (mechanically wise)


If you know the basic mechanical know-how for cars then a 240-280Z will not be hard to work on. Heck they are easy to work on compared to the Z31. You might just need to learn how to tune a carb and pick up a manual.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I can sorta tune a carb (worked on a Ford Ranchero and installed a 351 Winser in it)


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

hahhahaha..........yeah thats funny................uh....whats a carburetor?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> hahhahaha..........yeah thats funny................uh....whats a carburetor?


 Check with NASCAR. They would know........


----------

